

Show HN: nyan-mode.el - Nyan Cat for Emacs (my first real Emacs minor mode) - TeMPOraL
http://nyan-mode.buildsomethingamazing.com/

======
jimmyjim
If instead of a constant rainbow, you use a gradient that changes colors from
left-to-right, that would have been a better visual indicator.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Probably. It would also be good if there was a visual indicator of how much
text is visible in the buffer relative to buffer size (like sml-modeline
does). However, this mode is Nyan Cat first, visual help second. :).

------
almost
Well done, well done :) My Emacs is now containing significantly more Nyan Cat
than before, this pleases me

------
tariqk
You magnificent, magnificent bastard.

------
qdot76367
Awesome. I was using sml-modeline before, but it was not nearly cute enough.

------
NHQ
I'm all for Nyan Cat becoming the new Hello World.

------
metrobius
congratulations Temporal this looks great! :)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thank you :). I'm happy you like it :).

